# This is my first year filing taxes as a driver for Uber....



## OneDayAtaTime (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am a driver who lives in Virginia. I received my 1099-K form, and I have started filing my taxes on TurboTax online. The 1099 shows that the state as DC, but I do not know if I have to choose DC as the location for where I conducted business. Also, do I have to file state taxes for VA and DC? Also, I have a W2 that I have to file as well for a job I had in 2015 as well. Will I be able to file both the 1099-K and W2 on the same tax form?

Best regards,
an Uber driver


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

You need the TT version that has Schedule C, on which you report self employment income and expenses, including your 1099. Your regular employment W2 goes elsewhere in your return. Follow the TT questions where they walk you through everything. There are some threads started by tax pros in this forum in which they answer questions.
Edit: I was typing when the shark posted, making mine superfluous.


----------



## OneDayAtaTime (Aug 5, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> You need the TT version that has Schedule C, on which you report self employment income and expenses, including your 1099. Your regular employment W2 goes elsewhere in your return. Follow the TT questions where they walk you through everything. There are some threads started by tax pros in this forum in which they answer questions.
> Edit: I was typing when the shark posted, making mine superfluous.


Thank you for the information. But, what state should I choose (the one I conducted business in) for my federal return? Will choosing DC be enough?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

OneDayAtaTime said:


> Thank you for the information. But, what state should I choose (the one I conducted business in) for my federal return? Will choosing DC be enough?


I can't answer that one. The shark deleted his post?? What is TT telling you regarding the state info on a 1099? I read elsewhere a question in which the poster apparently had a Philly locale listed but didn't actually drive there. Maybe you go with whatever locale the 1099 lists. The pros can answer, I'm sure.


----------



## OneDayAtaTime (Aug 5, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I can't answer that one. The shark deleted his post?? What is TT telling you regarding the state info on a 1099? I read elsewhere a question in which the poster apparently had a Philly locale listed but didn't actually drive there. Maybe you go with whatever locale the 1099 lists. The pros can answer, I'm sure.


Thanks!!! I think I got it...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

OneDayAtaTime said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a driver who lives in Virginia. I received my 1099-K form, and I have started filing my taxes on TurboTax online. The 1099 shows that the state as DC, but I do not know if I have to choose DC as the location for where I conducted business. Also, do I have to file state taxes for VA and DC? Also, I have a W2 that I have to file as well for a job I had in 2015 as well. Will I be able to file both the 1099-K and W2 on the same tax form?
> 
> ...


FYI

TurboTax charges a hundred bucks for a biz but Free Tax USA is free


----------

